# using dumb terminal settings



## bigdoug (Oct 9, 2005)

i'm logging into my school account from home to do some work and recently i've been getting a "tcsh: using dumb terminal settings." message.  this just started happening.  i've read other forums and it looks like its an error in one of the terminal data files.   can anyonehelp me fix this. i cant use programs such as pico when i'min dumb settings.  thanks doug


----------

